# 140mm Radiatoren ausreichend?



## Donutathome (17. März 2019)

Hallo,
erstmal mein verbauten Komponenten
Ryzen 5 2600 --> bestellt kommt demnächst mit Mainboard
Asus Prime X470 
Sapphire Nitro+ RX Vega 64
16 GB Corsair Vengeance RGB 3200 Mhz
BeQuiet Straight Power 650 Watt
verbaut im Dark Base 700

Momentan habe ich eine AIO Kühlung von Rajintek welche 240 MM Radiatorfläche hat und mit der Luft aus dem Gehäuse über den Deckel rausbläst. Diese AIO hat aber eine kleine Macke, jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich für den R5 2600 dia AIO "umdrehe" damit durch den Deckel kalte Luft angesaugt wird und damit gekühlt wird.

Oder Variante B bspw. eine Kraken X42 mit einem 140MM Radiator in der Front verbauen.

Ein 280MM Radiator wäre in der Front auch möglich, allerdings habe ich dort ein bisschen Bedenken das die GPU dann Temperaturprobleme bekommen könnte wenn nur noch Warme Luft aus dem Radiator kommt.

Wo sind die AIO Erfahrenen, reicht ein 140MM Radiator um bspw. den Ryzen 5 übertaktet gut zu kühlen? Und wie sieht es mit einem möglichen 8 Kerner aus? Ist 140mm knapp oder vollkommen ausreichend?


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2019)

Da kannst dir auch ein Luftkühler kaufen und genau so gut kühlen.
Wahrscheinlich sogar noch leiser, denn nur weil mit Wasser gekühlt wird muss die Kühlleistung nicht besser sein.
Ich würde bei einer AIO um den Prozessor zu kühlen nicht unter 240mm gehen.


----------



## shootme55 (17. März 2019)

Ein paar Grundregeln: 

Prinzipiell würd ich mit einer Kühlung niemals gegen die natürliche Konvektion arbeiten. Frischluft kommt von unten, die warme Luft bläst man oben raus.
Immer mehr Lüfterleistung in das Gehäuse reinblasen als rausblasen lassen. Der leichte Überdruck sorgt dafür dass sich im Gehäuse weniger Staub sammelt. 
Dass die Luft schon von einer Hardware auf die andere vorgewärmt ist ist halb so schlimm wenn der Luftwechsel noch passt. Ist ja nicht so dass du die Luft gleich auf 70° aufheizt. Kommt halt drauf an wie stark die Lüfter durchblasen.


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. März 2019)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Ein paar Grundregeln:
> 
> Prinzipiell würd ich mit einer Kühlung niemals gegen die natürliche Konvektion arbeiten. Frischluft kommt von unten, die warme Luft bläst man oben raus.



Konvektion ist in PC-Gehäusen absolut zu vernachlässigen. Dieser Effekt ist darin so schwach, es ist kein Problem wenn man mit Lüftern zwangsläufig selber bestimmt wie die Luft da durch strömen soll 



> Immer mehr Lüfterleistung in das Gehäuse reinblasen als rausblasen lassen. Der leichte Überdruck sorgt dafür dass sich im Gehäuse weniger Staub sammelt.



Zustimmung



> Dass die Luft schon von einer Hardware auf die andere vorgewärmt ist ist halb so schlimm wenn der Luftwechsel noch passt. Ist ja nicht so dass du die Luft gleich auf 70° aufheizt. Kommt halt drauf an wie stark die Lüfter durchblasen.



Nein sorry aber das ist Blödsinn, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen. Gibt oft Leute die sich da Wakü in den PC bauen nach dem Grundsatz  vorne Radi rein, oben Radi raus und sich dann über die schlechte Kühlleistung wundern. Anstatt dann dem Poblem auf den Grund zu gehen und z.B. mal mit Tempsensoren Wasser und Luft zu messen oder mal zum Test Lüfter umzudrehen wird dann gleich noch nen Mora angeschafft weil interne Kühlung ja schei*e ist... 

Man fährt be Waküs mit Wassertemps von 30°C bis max. 40°C. Die Luft im Gehäuse, vorgewärmt durch einen einblasenden Frontradi oder einer Graka kommt auch in etwa auf die selben Temperaturen. Damit hat man kein nenneswertes Delta T mehr zwischen Luft und Wasser in dem ausblasenden Radi, der kann somit so gut wie keine Kühlleistung entwickeln und man hätte sich den gleich sparen können. Also alle Radiatoren schön mit kalter Luft von aussen versorgen, sonst sind die praktisch wirkungslos! Hab ich selber bei meinem Setup herumprobiert (siehe Sig), und mit vorne 280er Radi rein, oben 280er raus hatte ich keine nenneswert bessere Kühlleistung als nur mit dem Frontradi, kein Wunder wenn die Luft im Gehäuse gemessene 35° und die Wassertemp bei 37° liegt 

@ Donutathome

Für einen 2600 braucht man eigentlich keine Wakü. Den kriegste mit einem 30€ Luftkühler auch übertaktet problemlos gekühlt. Und fast jeder 50€ Luftkühler ist besser und leiser als jede doppelt so teure Spielzeug AiO "Wakü" 

Mehr Sinn würde es machen die Vega unter Wasser zu setzen, die produziert gut und gerne das fünffache an Abwärme des 2600


----------



## IICARUS (18. März 2019)

Habe ja schon seit 1984 mit PCs was zu tun und so habe ich so ziemlich alle Gehäuse schon mit erleben können. Früher hatte man nur ein 80er Lüfter vorne und hinten. Das reichte auch aus und die Rechner sind auch nicht überhitzt. Das Netzteil was zu der Zeit noch oben eingebaut war hat auch noch ein Teil davon bezogen und hinten raus geblasen. Später hat man auch größere Lüfter gebaut und auch oben. Das ganze wurde dann natürlich besser und vor allem leiser, da mehrere Lüfter dann langsamer laufen können und die 80er Lüfter hier schon ganz schön laut waren.

Es gibt auch Gehäuse die haben oben keine Lüfter Möglichkeiten und sind komplett verschlossen.
Klar habe ich ein Rechner der mit Luftkühlung gekühlt wird würde ich auch vorne rein und hinten/oben raus fördern lassen.

Bei Wasserkühlung ist es aber besser mit der Raumtemperatur kühlen zu lassen, was so gut 10°C oder sogar mehr ausmachen kann, denn vorne mit Radiator kalt rein und oben warm wieder durch den nächsten raus ist kontraproduktiv. Daher sind meine Radiatoren so verbaut das vorne rein kommt und oben auch rein kommt. Hinten reicht ein Lüfter aus der die warme Luft raus bläst. Die Temperaturen der restlich verbauten Komponente sind alle gut.

Meinem Sohn habe ich letztens eine AIO verbaut... da war wir am grübeln wie wir den Radiator verbauen. Am ende haben wir beschlossen das vorne die zwei Lüfter verbleiben damit die Grafikkarte die weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt wird mit frischer Luft versorgt werden kann. Den Radiator haben wir oben aber von außen nach innen blasend verbaut. Grund... die Luft wird aus dem Raum bezogen und nicht von der warme Innenluft aus dem Gehäuse. Denn hier wird es ja noch wärmer sobald innerhalb eines Spiels die Grafikkarte bis zu 72°C heiß wird und ihre heiße Luft mit abgibt.

Resultat: 
Luftgekühlt mit einem EKL Alpenföhn K2 bis 72°C.
AIO mit 240mm bis 65°C.
Grafikkarte weiterhin bis 69-72°C.

Temperaturen der Restlichen verbauten Komponente sind auch gut und ein Lüfter der hinten raus bläst reicht in diesem Fall auch vollkommen aus.


----------



## Donutathome (18. März 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe ja schon seit 1984 mit PCs was zu tun und so habe ich so ziemlich alle Gehäuse schon mit erleben können. Früher hatte man nur ein 80er Lüfter vorne und hinten. Das reichte auch aus und die Rechner sind auch nicht überhitzt. Das Netzteil was zu der Zeit noch oben eingebaut war hat auch noch ein Teil davon bezogen und hinten raus geblasen. Später hat man auch größere Lüfter gebaut und auch oben. Das ganze wurde dann natürlich besser und vor allem leiser, da mehrere Lüfter dann langsamer laufen können und die 80er Lüfter hier schon ganz schön laut waren.
> 
> Es gibt auch Gehäuse die haben oben keine Lüfter Möglichkeiten und sind komplett verschlossen.
> Klar habe ich ein Rechner der mit Luftkühlung gekühlt wird würde ich auch vorne rein und hinten/oben raus fördern lassen.
> ...


Das war auch meine Überlegung, daher will ich meinen 240er nicht in die Front setzen weil dort 2 140er Lüfter reinpassen und ich somit Lüfterfläche verschenke. Und daher die Überlegung entweder 240er durch den Deckel Luft ansaugen lassen, oder 140mm Radiator in die Front verbauen als Kompromiss oder 280er in die Front.

Beim 280er hab ich aber die Befürchtung das die Graka nicht genügend Luft und zu warme Luft bekommt, und beim 140er die Befürchtung das die Kühlfläche nicht ausreicht um das ganze bei CPU Last Silent zu halten.

In dem Fall denke ich werde ich den Radiator durch den Deckel ansaugen lassen, Noctua Lüfter sind auf jeden Fall schon bestellt.


----------



## IICARUS (18. März 2019)

Wenn du Lust auf basteln hast kannst es ja selbst mal so und dann wieder andersherum  testen und schauen was für dich das beste ist.


----------



## shootme55 (18. März 2019)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Konvektion ist in PC-Gehäusen absolut zu vernachlässigen....




Absolut zu vernachlässigen ist er nicht. Hab ich selber schon getestet und gerade mit Push-Down Lüftersetting und einer Grafikkarte von unten heizend merkt man den Unterschied wenn man gegen das System arbeitet. Er bläßt zwar dann wunderbar unten vorne raus und im Winter sind die Füße wärmer, aber die Grafikkarte hatte auch ein paar Grad mehr. Selbst wenns nur ein paar Prozente sind wärs verschenkte Leistung und daher nicht sinnvoll. 

Mit dem Thema Radiatorposition hast natürlich recht. Hab das Thema Wasser nicht bedacht.


----------



## Duke711 (18. März 2019)

@shootme55

Lass Dir von den Leuten nichts einreden. Die meisten Leute haben wie z.B: ein "VJoe2max" keine bis kaum Ahnung von Thermodynamik und  Strömungslehre. Nur weil ein Lüfter gegen den konvektionellen Auftrieb fördert beudet das nicht das nun jegliche Gravitation abhanden gekommen ist. In Wirklichkeit erzeugt dieser Auftrieb nun eine entgegengesetzte Kraft, die man als Reibungskraft deuten kann. Der effektive Volumenstrom der Lüfter wird da durch reduziert. Und umso dichter das Gehäuse ist und höher, eben so umso langsamer die Solldrehzahl der Lüfter ist, um so größer ist die Beeinträchtigung. Wenn das Gehäuse z.B. eine Höhe von 250 mm und komplett Luftdicht wäre, dann wären das mit 120 mm Lüfter bei 1500 rpm schon ein Verlust 10%, also  - 150 effektive rpm.  Bei 600 rpm wären es schon ein Kühlleistungsverlust von 20 % usw.


----------



## deady1000 (19. März 2019)

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig?
Du hast eine 240mm AIO (2x120mm) und willst dir lieber eine 1x140mm AIO holen bzw alternativ eine 280mm AIO vorne in die Front?

*Regel Nr 1:*
Wasserkühlungen haben ihren Vorteil gegenüber Luftkühlern aufgrund ihrer ausgelagerten und abnorm großen Kühlfläche.
Ist die Fläche klein wird es warm und laut und schlimmer als mit einem vernünftigen Luftkühler.
Eine Wasserkühlung muss überdimensioniert sein, sonst nützt sie nichts.
Radiatorfläche ist nur mit noch mehr Radiatorfläche zu ersetzen.

*Regel Nr 2:*
Siehe Regel Nr1

---

Jetzt mal ehrlich.
Du hast einen verdammten R5 2600... wozu muss der überhaupt wassergekühlt werden?

- die AIO Pumpe macht lärm
- die vorinstallierten Lüfter sind laut und ineffizient
- der Airflow wird verschlechtert (Luftkühler begünstigen Airflow)
- die Radiatorfläche ist klein und vergleichsweise uneffektiv
- irgendwann fängt es an zu klackern, weil sich Luftblasen in der Pumpe sammeln
- AIOs kann man kaum selbst warten, ständig geht was kaputt

Pack da einen großen Luftkühler drauf, so groß wie's reinpasst, mach dein Gehäuse wieder zu und hab' deine Ruhe.
Diese kleinen Billo-AIOs bringen es mal gar nicht und bei deiner CPU frage ich mich eh was du bezwecken willst.
Die Nachteile überwiegen. (Airflow, Lautstärke, Preis)

Und wenn es unbedingt eine WaKü-AIO sein muss, dann doch bitte die mit 280mm (2x140mm).

Ansonsten klatsch dir einen Noctua D15 oder D14 drauf.
Die bringen dir mehr.

Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

Noctua NH-D14 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei


*Laut diesem Video kühlt ein Noctua NH-D15 (87€) genau so gut wie eine 280mm Corsair Hydro H115i AIO (147€) und sei dabei deutlich leiser:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pdvXuGm8Zac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Donutathome (1. April 2019)

Huhu, die Corsair h150i Pro RGB ist es jetzt letztendlich geworden und habe damit auch in bisschen rum experimentiert.

Hatte die zuerst im Deckel ausblasend, und das war für die Temperaturen eine echte Katastrophe. Nach kurzer Zeit zocken hatte das Wasser Temperaturen von fast 50 Grad und die Lüfter liefen auf 100%. Jetzt habe ich die Wasserkühlung ansaugend im Deckel und unter Last steigt die Wassertemperatur nicht über 40 Grad und das bei Lüfterdrehzahlen von um die 800rpm. Die Pumpe ist unhörbar, zumindest im Balance Modus. Die Gehäuselüfter sind lauter als die Wakü.

Thema Gehäuselüfter ich habe noch Platz für zwei 140mm Lüfter und bin da etwas unschlüssig was ich dort einbauen soll, ich brauche eigentlich Lüfter die durch den schmalen Lüftungsschlitz richtig Luft ansaugen können für die Grafikkarte. Empfehlungen? Noctua? Die Silent Wings 3 hab ich den Eindruck liefern da nicht genug Luft, mache ich die Front auf sinkt die Temperatur der Graka nämlich um 5 bis 10 Grad je nach Zimmertemperatur.

Und zum Thema warum eine AIO und kein Luftkühler, ich schaue meinen PC gerne an und dann wünsche ich mir einfach das mir gefällt was ich sehe. Und die Aios finde ich deutlich schöner als die hässlichen Tower. Mir hätte da einzig und allein der Dark Rock 4 Pro gefallen und der wäre dem Ram in die Quere gekommen. 
Und wie ich mein Geld "verschwende" ist hoffentlich meine Sache.


----------



## deady1000 (2. April 2019)

Donutathome schrieb:


> Thema Gehäuselüfter ich habe noch Platz für zwei 140mm Lüfter und bin da etwas unschlüssig was ich dort einbauen soll, ich brauche eigentlich Lüfter die durch den schmalen Lüftungsschlitz richtig Luft ansaugen können für die Grafikkarte. Empfehlungen? Noctua? Die Silent Wings 3 hab ich den Eindruck liefern da nicht genug Luft, mache ich die Front auf sinkt die Temperatur der Graka nämlich um 5 bis 10 Grad je nach Zimmertemperatur.


Ist ne bekannte Krankheit bei den be quiet! DarkBase Gehäusen.
Liegt aber nicht nur daran, dass die (ultra-leisen) Silent Wings 3 mit maximal 1000rpm drehen, sonder maßgeblich auch, weil die Türen tatsächlich so krass abgedichtet sind, dass teilweise zu wenig Luft reinkommt.
Da hilft dann echt nur Tür auflassen oder irgendeine Turbine mit 1600rpm einzubauen.
Aber mir würden meine Silent Wings 3 auf 1000rpm dauerhaft schon auf den Sack gehen, dass ich lieber die Tür offen lasse.

Es gibt übrigens Leute, die sich aus diesem Grund Löcher in die Tür und in den Deckel haben fräsen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Donutathome schrieb:


> Und zum Thema warum eine AIO und kein Luftkühler, ich schaue meinen PC gerne an und dann wünsche ich mir einfach das mir gefällt was ich sehe. Und die Aios finde ich deutlich schöner als die hässlichen Tower.


Eins der besten Argumente für ne WaKü. Gegen Optik kann keiner was sagen.
Rein technisch wäre es halt Quatsch gewesen, weil so eine WaKü natürlich den Airflow killt (was in deinem Fall ein Problem darstellt) und auch nicht leiser als ein entsprechender Luftkühler ist.
Desweiteren wirst du irgendwann wartungstechnische Probleme mit der AIO bekommen - glaub mir, mit einer WaKü ist immer mal wieder irgendwas los und dann wirds schnell nervig.
Aber wie gesagt, ich verstehe das, ist ja auch ein Hobby, es sieht geil aus und basteln macht auch Spaß.


----------



## Donutathome (2. April 2019)

Die Silent Wings 3 hab ich in der High Speed Variante also mit max. 1600 rpm und die nutze ich auch voll aus beim Zocken, da stört mich die Lautstärke nicht, hab beim Zocken immer ein Headset auf. 

Schaufeln die Noctua A14 mehr Luft wie Silent Wings? Maximal häßlich sind die ja^^

Das mit den Löchern sieht geil aus und dürfte echt was bringen, wie hast du das gemacht? Ganz normale Baumarkt Fräße?


----------



## deady1000 (2. April 2019)

Donutathome schrieb:


> Die Silent Wings 3 hab ich in der High Speed Variante also mit max. 1600 rpm und die nutze ich auch voll aus beim Zocken, da stört mich die Lautstärke nicht, hab beim Zocken immer ein Headset auf.
> Schaufeln die Noctua A14 mehr Luft wie Silent Wings? Maximal häßlich sind die ja^^


Achso du hast die 1600er... bei mir waren die 1000er vorinstalliert.

Dann hier:
Kosten beide 21,99€ bei Alternate.
Angaben von der Herstellerseite:



> Silent Wings 3 140mm PWM high-speed
> Alternate: be quiet'!' Silent Wings 3 140 mm PWM high-speed, Gehaeuseluefter schwarz
> 
> 
> ...



Also 130m³/h vs 140m³/h.
Bringt nicht viel würde ich sagen.
Die Silent Wings 3 high-speed sind auch schon gut.
Das Problem ist eher das Gehäuse.



Donutathome schrieb:


> Das mit den Löchern sieht geil aus und dürfte echt was bringen, wie hast du das gemacht? Ganz normale Baumarkt Fräße?


Ich hab das noch gar nicht gemacht.
Die Fotos hab ich hier im Forum gefunden.
Gemacht hat das ein Case-Modder bzw irgendein kleines Unternehmen, was jetzt aber leider nicht mehr aktiv ist.
Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem der das für mich macht.


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2019)

Donutathome schrieb:


> Hatte die zuerst im Deckel ausblasend, und das war für die Temperaturen eine echte Katastrophe. Nach kurzer Zeit zocken hatte das Wasser Temperaturen von fast 50 Grad und die Lüfter liefen auf 100%. Jetzt habe ich die Wasserkühlung ansaugend im Deckel und unter Last steigt die Wassertemperatur nicht über 40 Grad und das bei Lüfterdrehzahlen von um die 800rpm. Die Pumpe ist unhörbar, zumindest im Balance Modus. Die Gehäuselüfter sind lauter als die Wakü.


Das ist ja das was ich die ganze Zeit am predigen bin und wenn ich AIOs oder custom Loops sehe wo der Radiator oben raus bläst ist es für mich falsch. Ob Raum oder Gehäusetemperatur macht schon was aus. Besonders wenn noch die Grafikkarte mit Luft gekühlt wird macht es noch mehr aus.


----------



## Duke711 (2. April 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist ja das was ich die ganze Zeit am predigen bin und wenn ich AIOs oder custom Loops sehe wo der Radiator oben raus bläst ist es für mich falsch. Ob Raum oder Gehäusetemperatur macht schon was aus. Besonders wenn noch die Grafikkarte mit Luft gekühlt wird macht es noch mehr aus.



Weil die meisten Leute das eben falsch machen und mit einem Unterdruck/Überdruck arbeiten, d.h. es wird mehr/weniger Luft durch Lüfter hinaus befördert als rein und das sorgt insbesondere in Kombination mit Komponenten die die Wärme an die Luft im Gehäuse abgeben eben für einen Wärmestau. Bezüglich den TE mag zwar das Wasser nun kühler sein, dafür sind die anderen luftgekühlten Komponenten wärmer, die saugen nun die aufgewärmte Luft vom Wärmeübertrager an. Das Problem wurde also nur verschoben.

Nachtrag:

So könnte das z.B: aussehen.


Wichtig ist das man im Gehäuse einen ausreichenden Luftstrom erzeugt, so dass der Wärmeübetrager keine stark aufgewärme Gehäuseluft ansaugen kann.


----------



## deady1000 (2. April 2019)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Optisch jetzt nicht ganz so der Leckerbissen. 
Sorry.


----------



## Duke711 (2. April 2019)

Ich habe noch nie Leue mit ihren Casemods und co verstanden, insbesondere die an einem PC Gehäuse eine gewissen Sexappeal entwickeln. Von daher ist es mir völlig gleichgültig wie ein PC Gehäuse ausschaut


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2019)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Weil die meisten Leute das eben falsch machen und mit einem Unterdruck/Überdruck arbeiten, d.h. es wird mehr/weniger Luft durch Lüfter hinaus befördert als rein und das sorgt insbesondere in Kombination mit Komponenten die die Wärme an die Luft im Gehäuse abgeben eben für einen Wärmestau. Bezüglich den TE mag zwar das Wasser nun kühler sein, dafür sind die anderen luftgekühlten Komponenten wärmer, die saugen nun die aufgewärmte Luft vom Wärmeübertrager an. Das Problem wurde also nur verschoben.


Komisch, bei meinen Luftgekühlte Systeme wird unter Last immer sehr warme Luft heraus geblasen. Ein Hitzestau gibt es deshalb auch nicht und die Temperaturen sind sehr gut, aber wo Wärme erzeugt wird muss diese auch irgendwie wieder raus.

Stell dir ein Thermometer rein und du wirst sehen das egal was du tust nie die Temperatur wie im Raum mit geschlossenem Gehäuse erreichen kannst. Sinn einer Gehäusebelüftung ist ein guten Sog zu erzeugen damit die warme Luft der Grafikkarte und dem Prozessor schnellstens raus zu bekommen damit sich diese Hitze im Gehäuse nicht stauen kann. Das bedeutet aber nicht das du damit gleich der Raumtemperatur kommst und jagst du diese Luft durch ein Radiator wird dessen Temperatur zum kühlen genutzt und das wird je nach System noch nicht mal so knapp ausfallen.

Als mein Rechner komplett Luftgekühlt war hatte ich vorne zwei Lüfter dir rein gefördert haben und einen hinten und zwei oben die raus befördert haben. Ein Hitzestau gab es nicht und ich kam mit meinem Prozessor 6700K der geköpft war auf 56°C und meine 1070 Grafikkarte auf 68-70°C. Die Temperaturen waren daher sehr gut und die Lüfter mit bis zu 800 U/min noch nicht mal so laut. Natürlich konnte ich die Lüfter der Grafikkarte und des Prozessors hören, da diese um die 1100-1350 U/min erreichten.

Hielt ich die Hand über die Obern Lüfter konnte ich schon ordentlich was an Wärme spüren was da raus kam und das war nicht gleich der Raumtemperatur!


----------



## Duke711 (2. April 2019)

Die Rechnung ist ganz einfach. Um so geringer der Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse ist um so mehr heizt sich die Luft innerhalb des Gehäuse auf. Deshalb sollte man auch bei luftgekühlten Komponenten die die Luft nicht nach außen befördern einen Gehäuselüfter verbauen. Um so mehr man die Drehzahl der Lüfter reduziert, umso bedachter sollte man bei der Wahl der Gehäuselüfteranzahl sein und da sind eben die Leute sehr sparsam. Bzw. Lüfter die durch eine Wärmeübertrager fördern müssen, verlieren enorm an Durchsatz und auch das bedenken viele nicht.
Und wenn die Luftdurchsatzbilanz zwischen ein und auströmender Luft nicht stimmt, zweites Problem bei vielen  - Unter-/Überdruck dann bildet sich ein zusätzlicher Staudruck der den effektiven Luftdurchsatz der Lüfter eben falls reduziert.

Von einen Wärmestau ist dann die Rede wenn eben der Luftdurchsatz der Gehäuselüfter so unzureichend ist, dass die Luft innerhalb des Gehäuse deutlich wärmer ist als außerhalb des Gehäuse. Auch das ist bei vielen wie auch beim TE der Fall.


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2019)

Das ändert dennoch nicht die Tatsache das du die Wärme die im Gehäuse erzeugt wird raus beförderst und sich die Temperaturen dennoch unterscheiden. 
Mach mir ein Gefallen und schau dir das mal selbst mittels Thermometer an, denn das scheinst du bisher noch nie gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Duke711 (2. April 2019)

Natürlich, Du kannst auch einfach ein Diagramm erstellen in dem Du Temperaturgradienten vom Gehäuse als Funktion des effektiven Lüfterdurchsatz erstellst, das sollte dann diesbezüglich zu einer Erweiterung deiner Kenntnisse beitragen. Außerdem scheinst Du entweder meine Kommentare nicht richtig zu lesen oder zu verstehen.


----------



## deady1000 (3. April 2019)

Duke711 warum biste denn so auf Krawall gebürstet?
Stimmt ja vieles was du sagst.

Aber der TE hat den Radiator im Deckel und nicht in der Front.
Der Deckel ist relativ egal wenns um "Luft rein" geht. Klar, da gibts Verwirbelungen wenn die warme Luft von oben reinpustet, aber mehr auch nicht.
Da braucht man dann einen potenten Lüfter im Heck, der die Luft flott rausbläst und dann staut sich auch nichts.

Sein Problem ist aber die Front, die einfach kaum Luft reinlässt und damit den Airflow killt.

Also das Wasser ist ja jetzt kühl, weil der Radi im Push betrieben wird.
Jetzt heißt es nur noch den allgemeinen Airflow zu verbessern: Tür auf oder (Front+Heck-)Lüfter schneller!


----------



## Donutathome (3. April 2019)

Bevor hier jetzt wild spekuliert wird um meine GPU Temperatur, diese war vor der Wakü bei 72 Grad mit automatischer Lüftersteuerung. Jetzt habe ich die Lüftersteuerung bisschen optimiert und habe jetzt noch so um die 62 Grad bei Vollast in AC Odyssey. Ganz in Ordnung eigentlich, die CPU liegt bei ca. 48 Grad in AC Odyssey und irgendwo zwischen 55 und 60 bei Prime. Das Wasser hat ca. 40 Grad je nach Zimmertemperatur. Ist das normal das Wasser und CPU 8 Grad unterschied haben bei Spiele"last"?

Und für den Sommer habe ich immernoch den alternativ Plan Front abnehmen und dann zieht ein Lüfter ordentlich Luft, und 3 werden da dann auch im Sommer ordentlich durchblasen. 

Will jetzt nicht noch einen Thread aufmachen, in AC Odyssey gerate ich öfter mal ins CPU Limit in 4k was ziemlich nervig ist. Wieviel Spannung verträgt so ein Ryzen 5 2600?`Habe gelesen bis zu 1,35 Volt ist in Ordnung? Kann das jemand so unterschreiben? Und muss man die SoC Voltage verändern? Habe gelesen wenn man den Wert auf Auto lässt kann das einem die CPU killen?


----------



## deady1000 (3. April 2019)

Donutathome schrieb:


> meine GPU Temperatur [...] war vor der Wakü bei 72 Grad [...] Jetzt [...] um die 62 Grad bei Vollast in AC Odyssey.


Temp ist niedrig.
Du hast ne Vega64, die darf ziemlich heiß werden.
Bis 85°C ist gar kein Problem, ab 89°C würde ich aufpassen und bei 100°C-110°C machen die ne Notabschaltung. 
In Tests wurde die aber übertaktet (Lüfter auf max) nicht viel heißer als 72°C.
Versuch sie irgendwo zwischen 70-85°C zu halten.



Donutathome schrieb:


> [...]Die CPU liegt bei ca. 48 Grad in AC Odyssey und [...] zwischen 55 und 60 bei Prime.


Ja das ist ebenfalls gut.



Donutathome schrieb:


> Das Wasser hat ca. 40 Grad je nach Zimmertemperatur.
> Ist das normal das Wasser und CPU 8 Grad unterschied haben bei Spiele"last"?


Das Wasser finde ich persönlich recht heiß, besonders wenn man jetzt mal an den Sommer denkt wo es auch mal 15°C heißer wird. 
Aber so ist das nunmal bei kleineren WaKüs bzw AIOs - bin da vielleicht einfach verwöhnt.
Bei 42°C geht bei mir im PC jedenfalls eine Warnsirene an, weil der Verdacht auf Lüfter-/Pumpenstillstand oder Wärmestau besteht. 
Meine Temp halte ich mittels Lüfterkurve unter 33°C (ab da gehen die Silent Wings auf 1000rpm) und im Idle ist es dann meist bei 30°C.

Und bezüglich CPU und Wassertemp: 
Ja da ist ne Differenz, das ist ganz normal. Schau bei mir aufs Bild in der Signatur. 
Die CPU rechnet immer mal wieder und schnellt kurzzeitig auf 40°C, während das Wasser auf 30°C chillt.
Beim Zocken ist's das Gleiche.
Liegt daran, dass unmittelbar innerhalb der CPU die Temperatur entsteht und die Wärme gar nicht so schnell übertragen werden kann.

Bei meiner Grafikkarte ist es übrigens eher anders.
Da liegt die GPU-Core-Temp fast immer exakt 2°C über der Wassertemperatur, ob ich spiele oder idle.
Anhand meiner GPU-Temperatur kann ich quasi ablesen wie warm mein Wasser ist.
Bei der CPU schwankt es stark.



Donutathome schrieb:


> Und für den Sommer habe ich immernoch den alternativ Plan Front abnehmen und dann zieht ein Lüfter ordentlich Luft, und 3 werden da dann auch im Sommer ordentlich durchblasen.


Wirst du wahrscheinlich tun müssen.
Ich übrigens auch, solange die Tür nicht gefräst wurde.



Donutathome schrieb:


> Will jetzt nicht noch einen Thread aufmachen, in AC Odyssey gerate ich öfter mal ins CPU Limit in 4k was ziemlich nervig ist. Wieviel Spannung verträgt so ein Ryzen 5 2600?`Habe gelesen bis zu 1,35 Volt ist in Ordnung? Kann das jemand so unterschreiben? Und muss man die SoC Voltage verändern? Habe gelesen wenn man den Wert auf Auto lässt kann das einem die CPU killen?


Ok, das wundert mich eigentlich mit dem Limit.
Wieviel FPS hast du denn da auf 4K, wenns limitiert?

1.38V sei die höchste empfohlene 24/7 Spannung.
r5 2600 safe voltage? : Amd
Ich würde wahrscheinlich erstmal nicht höher als 1.35V gehen.

Stell es nicht auf Auto wenn du übertaktest. Lieber manuell ausloten und optimieren.
Das Board geht sonst so hoch mit der Spannung wie es muss (wobei es da auch Grenzen gibt, die es sicher nicht überschreitet) und gibt im Zweifelsfall immer zu viel.



> I believe that Steve from Gamer's Nexus stated in a recent video that 1.42 volts is the maximum recommended CPU core voltage for Ryzen first-gen *and 1.38 volts is the maximum recommended for Ryzen+*.
> Edit: I mean *maximum voltages for 24/7 use*. Steve also indicated that temperature also dictates the maximum sustained voltage.


----------



## Donutathome (3. April 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist ja das was ich die ganze Zeit am predigen bin und wenn ich AIOs oder custom Loops sehe wo der Radiator oben raus bläst ist es für mich falsch. Ob Raum oder Gehäusetemperatur macht schon was aus. Besonders wenn noch die Grafikkarte mit Luft gekühlt wird macht es noch mehr aus.



Das die Temperaturen schlechter sein müssen bei Ausblasend wie bei Frischluft kühlung das ist irgendwo logisch, aber das der Effekt so gravierend ist wie er nun einmal ist konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen 

Probieren geht über studieren.

@deady

In AC Odyssey gibt es Spielabschnitte wo die Vega nur bei ca. 85% läuft und da habe ich so um die 40 FPS. Läuft die GPU im Limit komme ich auch schon mal auf die 50. Das schlimme sind aber nicht die FPS sondern die Ruckler wenn die CPU ins Limit läuft 

Bei 1,3375 Volt und 4 Ghz lief der Prozessor leider nicht stabil. Dann bin ich runter auf 3,9 Ghz bei 1,300 Volt und der Prime Test ist auf jeden Fall überstanden. Die Temperatur war dort bei maximal 80 Grad im Prime Test und das mit angepasster Lüfterkurve. Wasser irgendwo bei 44 Grad mit leiser Kurve. Ab 45 Grad wären die Lüfter auf 100% gegangen, und wenn ich die Lüfter dauerhaft auf 100% lasse schaffe ich es das Wasser bei Vollast auf knapp unter 40 Grad zu bringen. Dann liegt die CPU Temp bei 3,9 Ghz auf 72 Grad.

Erstaunlich ist aber das die Pumpengeschwindigkeit hoch zu stellen weit mehr bringt als die Lüfter hochzudrehen. 

Und für den Sommer, wenn gar nichts mehr geht kann ich immer noch Noctua Industrielüfter einbauen. Die können mit 3000rpm ordentlich Druck aufbauen, sind dabei halt saulaut. ;D


----------



## Gerry1984 (3. April 2019)

Ryzen profitert vom RAM-Tuning fast mehr als einfach nur den CPU-Takt etwas hochzuschrauben. Setz dich damit mal auseinander 

Welchen für einen RAM hast du denn?

So wie es aussieht wird Ryzen 3000 in rund zwei Monaten auf den Markt kommen und die dürften dann das CPU-Limit 20% bis 30% höher legen 

Die sind kompatibel und laufen nach Bios-Update auch auf den 300er und 400er AM4-Boards.


----------



## deady1000 (3. April 2019)

@Donutathome:

Ok, da bist du dann tatsächlich CPU/RAM-limitiert.
Mich wundert es aber sehr, dass dein R5 2600 teilweise bei 40FPS limitiert, da selbst mein alter i7-4770K eher bei 50-60FPS limitiert obwohl er 50% weniger Threads hat.

Check wirklich mal ab ob dein RAM evtl zu langsam ist und den Ryzen ausbremst.
Temperaturtechnisch ist alles in Butter.


----------



## Donutathome (3. April 2019)

Der Ram läuft mit 3200 Mhz und CL16, eingestellt per Memory Try it im UEFI. Das Board ist doch ein x470 Gaming Pro Carbon geworden.  

Ist A-XMP besser? Damit mal probieren? Laut Task Manager läuft der Ram mit 3200 Mhz

Mich wundert das auch etwas, weil im Cinebench mache ich jetzt übertaktet 2668 Punkte, und unübertaktet mehr als der Referenz 2600 in der Übersicht. Den genauen Wert weiß ich leider nicht mehr.
Jetzt au 3,9 Ghz lässt es sich gut leben. Gekauft wurde der 2600 auch nur um den i5 6500 in Rente zu schicken damit ich AC Odyssey mit mehr als 35 fps spielen kann, und sobald die 3000er rauskommen peile ich mal die 5ghz Marke an.

Und das fällt mir so ein, ich habe den Eindruck 4k ist anspruchsvoller für die CPU. Bei GTA 5 hatte ich in 1080p mit dem 6500 problemlos über 60 fps und in 4k mit Mühe dann noch 50 fps. Aber auch nur nachdem ich die Darstellungsdistanzen komplett runtergedreht habe. In welcher Auflösung läuft dein 4770k?


----------



## deady1000 (3. April 2019)

Donutathome schrieb:


> Und das fällt mir so ein, ich habe den Eindruck 4k ist anspruchsvoller für die CPU.
> Bei GTA 5 hatte ich in 1080p mit dem 6500 problemlos über 60 fps und in 4k mit Mühe dann noch 50 fps.
> Aber auch nur nachdem ich die Darstellungsdistanzen komplett runtergedreht habe.
> In welcher Auflösung läuft dein 4770k?



Nein, der CPU ist es egal auf welcher Auflösung du spielst.
Die CPU rechnet auf hohen Auflösungen genau so viel wie auf niedrigen Auflösungen und die Grafikkarte übernimmt das Rendern, was natürlich mit steigender Pixelzahl anspruchsvoller wird.

Somit sollte die CPU-Last bei steigender Auflösung, aufgrund der sinkenden FPS (durch die GraKa), sinken.

Mein i7-4770K läuft auf 4x4.4GHz zzgl Hyperthreading.
Aber eigentlich müsste dein R5 trotzdem viel schneller in AC sein, da AC mit hohem Threadcount skaliert.

Und zum Punkt Darstellungsdistanz: 
Ja das ist eher ein Punkt, der von der zu einem großen Teil von der CPU übernommen wird, da weit entfernte Objekte simuliert werden (Autos, Menschen, etc).
Aber bei AC kann man praktisch kaum die CPU-Last beeinflussen.
Die meisten Settings in AC betreffen die Grafik-Last.


----------



## Donutathome (5. April 2019)

Sorry fürs nochmal nerven, und zwar stelle ich mir momentan die Frage ob die Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 eine Wahl sind die man guten Gewissens treffen kann für einen Radiator. Wie bereits geschrieben bin ich nicht ultra empfindlich was die Lautstärke betrifft, zumindest nicht unter Last. Sollte aber leise sein im Idle bzw. Desktopbetrieb. Sind die Industrial vergleichbar leise bei ähnlichen RPM wie die normalen?

Die zusätzlichen 500 rpm würden die Industrial Version grade mit Blick auf den nahenden Sommer einfach nochmal deutlich mehr Reserve nach oben ruas geben, bringt mir nur nichts wenn die Lüfter bei 800 rpm schon rumlärmen das es unerträglich ist.


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2019)

Da gibt es nichts gegen einzuwenden, es gab nur Fälle da waren die Lager dieser Lüfter nicht immer leise und waren mit geringer Drehzahl am klackern. Selbst habe ich aber solche Lüfter noch nie gehabt, so das ich nur von jenem berichten kann was ich dazu schon mal gelesen habe. Habe die normalen F12 und P12, die auch mit langsamer Drehzahl sehr leise sind und dessen Lager keine Geräusche verursachen.


----------



## Nacer (6. April 2019)

Und wenn die Optik Wurst ist dann sind die NF-A12x25 sehr empfehlenswert. Drehen auch bis 2000u/min. Bei besserer Performance.


----------



## Donutathome (10. April 2019)

Hallo ich bins nochmal.
Eigentlich wollte ich neue Lüfter kaufen aber 150 Euro für Lüfter auszugeben ist mir dann doch ein bisschen zu extrem nachdem ich festgestellt habe das die Wassertemperatur merklich sinkt sobald ich den Schlitten mit Radiator zur Hälfte aus dem Gehäuse ziehe. Deswegen habe ich den Radi jetzt in die Front gebaut und die Temperaturen sind bei Prime95 bei unhörbarer Drehzahl von ca. 800 rpm bei unter 40 Grad. Im Deckel hatte ich da die Lüfter bei 1600rpm und konnte mit schnell drehender Pumpe grade so die 45 Grad Marke halten.   

Den Silentwings 3 habe ich in den Boden verbaut der da Luft reinsaugt. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt das der die Luft nicht gerade nach oben drückt sondern mehr zur Seite in richtung Netzteil. Ist das Normal? Gibt es Lüfter die da besser geeignet sind?


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2019)

Das ist klar, denn du hast im Raum immer kühlere Luft wie im Rechner selber.

Vorallem innerhalb von Spielen wo die Grafikkarte auch noch das Gehäuse zusätzlich mit aufheizt, denn das kommt mit Prime95 ja noch nicht dazu, da Prime95 die Grafikkarte nicht mit auslastet. Daher das ganze immer besser real in Spielen testen. Am ende sind die Temperaturen mit Prime95 vollkommen egal, da normale Anwendungen und Spiele nicht so stark auslasten.


----------



## deady1000 (25. September 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens Leute, die sich aus diesem Grund Löcher in die Tür und in den Deckel haben fräsen lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin, ich weiß, krasse Leichenschändung, aber ich habe die oben gezeigte Lösung für den verbesserten Airflow für mein Gehäuse, das be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 nun ebenfalls nachgebaut, bzw besser gesagt, nachgedruckt mit dem 3D-Drucker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe es zum Nachdrucken, für Leute, die einen 3D-Drucker haben, hier hochgeladen:









						Airflow optimized case door - be quiet! DARK BASE PRO 900 by deady1000
					

This is an airflow optimized case door for the be quiet! DARK BASE PRO 900 computer case. The default case door has a really bad airflow and when using slow/silent fans you probably noticed that it heats up really quick with the closed door. This 3D-printed door solves this problem and looks...




					www.thingiverse.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktioniert wunderbar und ich kann endlich die Tür wegpacken.
Die stand bei mir bisher praktisch immer auf und es hat optisch gestört.
Jetzt ist es perfekt und der PC bekommt auch in geschlossener Optik gut Luft.


----------

